# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  PSA-Anstieg 7 Monate nach RT

## Michael99

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen. 
Benötige mal wieder Spezialwissen und Schwarmintelligenz des Forums. 
Hatte ja 2021 einen einseitigen Pca T1c, GS 7a und 7b mit RT (IMRT) im 4. Quartal. Nach deutlichen PSA-Rückgängen von urspr. gut 10 (08/22) über 5,75 (01/22) und 2,61 (04/22) jetzt der Schock: Wiederanstieg auf 3,79 gestern, 27.7.
Urologe wiegelt ab und meint, nächste Messung abwarten.
Kann das denn nur gut 7 Monate nach Ende der Strahlentherapie und bei diesem krassen Anstieg wirklich nur ein PSA-Bounce sein, oder auf was muss ich mich einstellen?
Traurige Grüße
Michael

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Michael,

an einen PSA-Bounce glaube ich 7 Monate nach RT nicht so recht. Du solltest wohl wirklich die nächste Messung abwarten. Geht der PSA weiter hoch, solltest du eine PSMA-PET-CT anvisieren.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Michael99

Danke, Werner. Ja mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, als nervös und ziemlich ängstlich auf die nächste Messung zu warten. Das wird keine schöne Zeit. Habe die Messung jetzt allerdings um 4 Wochen auf Ende September vorziehen können.
Gruß, Michael

----------


## Michael99

So, mein PSA ist per 20.09. weiter gestiegen auf jetzt 4,07. Dies im Gegensatz zu den Vorwerten nach 7 Tagen völliger Prostataschonung...
Fragt sich, wie's jetzt weitergeht. Da mein Nadir bei 2,61 lag ist ja noch kein biochemisches Rezidiv nach Strahlentherapie gegeben. 
Frage an die Experten: Weiter messen (vielleicht in kürzeren Abständen) bis Rezidiv bestätigt oder direkt zum PSMA-PET-CT, dann wohl als Selbstzahler (was aber kein schlagendes Argument dagegen wäre)?
Gruß, M.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Michael,




> mein PSA ist per 20.09. weiter gestiegen auf jetzt 4,07.


Du hast die RT gewählt ,was war der Grund nicht die OP zu machen ?
meiner Laienmeinung nach solltest Du nochmal PSA machen in 2 Monaten.
dann bei weiterem PSA Anstieg das PSMA PET CT anleiern.
nach der Auswertung desselben dann die entsprechende Therapie machen.
wenn das der Urologe auch so sieht kannst Du ja bei der Krankenkasse das so ausführen.
das sollte dann bezahlt werden, da die folgende Therapie ja von dem PET CT  abhängt.

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Michael99

Hallo Adam, der Grund für die Wahl der RT war die angebliche Gleichwertigkeit der RT zur RPE bei für mich subjektiv günstigerem Nebenwirkungsprofil der RT. Könnte eine Fehlentscheidung gewesen sein.
Gruß, Michael

----------


## Michael99

> So, mein PSA ist per 20.09. weiter gestiegen auf jetzt 4,07. Dies im Gegensatz zu den Vorwerten nach 7 Tagen völliger Prostataschonung...
> Fragt sich, wie's jetzt weitergeht. Da mein Nadir bei 2,61 lag ist ja noch kein biochemisches Rezidiv nach Strahlentherapie gegeben. 
> Frage an die Experten: Weiter messen (vielleicht in kürzeren Abständen) bis Rezidiv bestätigt oder direkt zum PSMA-PET-CT, dann wohl als Selbstzahler (was aber kein schlagendes Argument dagegen wäre)?
> Gruß, M.


Ergänzung: Die PSA- Verdopplungszeit liegt (bereinigt) wie bei der letzten Messung um die 180 Tage.

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo Michael,

Ich  finde die  Fragestellung,  ob  das  ein  PSA-Bounce  ist  oder  nicht,  für  wichtig  genug,  um  eine  Zweitmeinung  an  einem  universitären  Prostatakrebszentrum  einzuholen. (Heidelberg? Köln?).

Wenn  es   kein  Bounce  ist,  wäre  es eine  Verdopplungszeit  von  6  Monaten,  sowas  "legitimiert" m. E. für  eine  Zweitmeinung   von  Ärzten,  die  darauf  spezialisiert  sind.

Liebe  Grüsse, Barlaus

----------


## MartinWK

Michael, du hast eine MRT-gestützte IMRT gemacht. Inwieweit hat das den Bestrahlungsplan beeinflußt? In einer Seite wurde ja bei der Biopsie nichts gefunden: wurde da weniger ausgedehnt oder intensiv bestrahlt? Was sagt der damalige Strahlentherapeut dazu? Er versprach ja "10 Jahre Ruhe" - steht er noch dazu?
Nach RT wird das Rezidiv bei Nadir +2,0 angenommen, wenn auch in der Leitlinie mit geringer Evidenz.

----------


## Michael99

Hallo Barlaus,
gemeinsam mit dem Urologen habe ich beschlossen zweigleisig zu fahren. Nächste PSA-Messung (Bounce?, was ich nicht glaube) in 4 Wochen Ende Oktober und jetzt schon das PSMA-PET-CT in Angriff zu nehmen, Kostenerstattung zu beantragen und Termin zu vereinbaren. Mal schauen wie's ausgeht.

Hallo Martin, 
gute Frage. Der Strahlentherapeut hat damals vorab die Bestrahlungsplanung und das tatsächliche Bestrahlungsergebnis besprochen. Es wurde die gesamte Prostata in gleicher Intensität (78gy) bestrahlt. Normalerweise nehmen die 78 gy nur für GS>7 und für GS7 76gy. Ich gehe eigentlich nicht von einem Rezidiv, sondern von befallenen Lymphknoten aus. Sollte es sich tatsächlich um ein Rezidiv in der bestrahlten Prostata handeln, wird darüber mit dem Strahlentherapeuten zu reden sein. Bevor ich da nichts Genaueres weiss machen solche Gespräche aber keinen Sinn.

Ja, die Rezidivdefinition könnte mir bei der Kostenübernahme durch die KK Probleme bereiten. Ende Oktober dürfte das Kriterium aber erfüllt sein. Fragt sich, ob ich mit der Ausbreitungsdiagnostik solange warten kann...

Gruß, Michael

----------


## barlaus37

Hallo Michael,  Danke  für  die  Info, ich  finde  es  gut  dass das PSMA-PET-CT  schonmal geplant  wird. Ich hatte  die Befürchtung,  der Urologe  sieht  es zu locker. Alles Gute, Barlaus

----------


## Michi1

Wie kann ein Strahlentherapeut 10 Jahre Ruhe versprechen. Bei mir ist der PSA nach Bestrahlung nach 3 Jahren wieder angestiegen. Erst nach der Hormontherapie war der wieder in Ordnung. Ist jetzt schon seit Mitte 2019 ist er auf <0,07. Muss aber alle halbe Jahre zur Nenntrolle.  In 2 Wochen ist es wieder so weit.

----------


## Michael99

Moin Michi, 
Martin hat das etwas überspitzt wiedergegeben (oder ich habe es mal falsch dargestellt).  "Versprochen" hat er es nicht, er meinte, eigentlich SOLLTE ich jetzt 10 Jahre Ruhe haben... Alles im Konjunktiv. 
Naja, Träume sind Schäume.
Gruß  Michael

----------


## MartinWK

"10 Jahre müsste jetzt wenigstens Ruhe sein"
Ärzte drücken sich immer so aus. Ich interpretiere das als ein Versprechen, aber keine feste Zusage.
Mir ging es nicht darum, den Arzt bloß zu stellen, sondern zu fragen, ob nach seiner Erfahrung das Versprechen und die PSA-Werte verträglich sind.

----------


## Michael99

Wohl kaum, Martin, aber das ist vergossene Milch.
Zumal mein früher PSA-Anstieg nach Primärtherapie, die Massivität des Anstiegs und die Verdopplungszeit alle eher auf Metastasen denn auf ein Rezidiv hindeuten. Und von denen konnte der Strahlentherapeut ja nichts wissen, denn das antiquierte Knochenszintigramm und das überflüssige Becken-CT zeigten ja keine Metastasen. 
Schlechte Diagnose führt nicht selten zu gescheiterter Therapie. Eigentlich ein Skandal, dass die gesetzlichen KK ein PET-CT zwar bei Brustkrebs aber nicht bei PCa zahlen.

----------


## Michael99

So, Termin für PSMA-PET-CT ist für den 18.10. In HH vereinbart. Kosten sollen sich auf rd. 1800  belaufen.
Die nehmen kein Ga68 mehr, sondern F18. Ich nehme an, das ist o.k. 
Ob ein zweiter Scan nach einer gewissen Abklingzeit gemacht wird, konnte mir die Dame am Telefon nicht sagen, sie meinte aber, man käme nur einmal in die Röhre, was eher dagegen spricht. Sollte ich im Vorgespräch auf einen zweiten Scan bestehen?
Gruß, Michael

----------


## Georg_

Nein, meist wird kein zweiter Scan gemacht.

----------


## Michael99

O.k., danke Georg.

----------


## Espera

Hallo Michael,

in der PCa-Selbsthilfegruppe, die ich hin und wieder besuche, wurde uns geraten, ein PSMA/Pet/CT im Rahmen einer stationären Einweisung (also mindestens eine Nacht im KH) vornehmen zu lassen, denn dann würden auch bei Kassenpatienten die Kosten übernommen werden.
Zum PSA-Bounce habe ich gerade ein Video gesehen, der Arzt erklärt, dass ein PSA-Anstieg nach Bestrahlung normal sei und kein Tumorprogress bedeute, weil er durch die Strahlenwirkung auf das Gewebe entstehen würde, ein solcher Anstieg kann bei ca. 50% aller bestrahlten Männer auftreten und bis zu 3 Jahren anhalten.

Alles Gute und liebe Grüße,
Christel

----------


## Michael99

Hallo Christel, danke für deinen Tipp zur Erlangung eines PET-CT als Kassenpatient. Nachdem der G-BA im März 2021 das PSMA-PET-CT im Rezidivfall zugelassen hat
https://www.g-ba.de/service/fachnews/176/#abschnitt-3
(2. Absatz) sollte sich die Situation für Kassenpatienten mit den genannten Bedingungen zügig verbessern.

Das Phänomen des PSA-Bounce ist mir natürlich bekannt. In meinem Fall glaube ich aber nicht an einen Bounce, denn der PSA-Anstieg kam zu früh und zu heftig. Zwar ist die Rezidivdefinition (RT: Nadir + 2) noch njcht erfüllt, bei einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit von gerade mal 180 Tagen will ich aber nicht weiter zuwarten, auch wenn ich das PET selbst zahlen muss. Auch mein Urologe sieht dringenden Handlungsbedarf.
Gruß, Michael

----------


## Espera

> Nachdem der G-BA im März 2021 das PSMA-PET-CT im Rezidivfall zugelassen hat
> https://www.g-ba.de/service/fachnews/176/#abschnitt-3
> (2. Absatz) sollte sich die Situation für Kassenpatienten mit den genannten Bedingungen zügig verbessern.


Ich bin noch in einer anderen Gruppe von PCa-Patienten, da berichten viele, dass trotz dieses Beschlusses des G-BA die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen weiterhin eine Kostenübernahme für das PSMA-PET/CT in vielen Fällen ablehnen....ich erinnere mich auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die KK an diesen Beschluss nicht gebunden sind. 
Ich würde daher auf jeden Fall vorher bei der Krankenkasse nachfragen, ob die Untersuchung bezahlt wird.

Natürlich solltest du die Untersuchung durchführen lassen, egal ob sie bezahlt wird oder nicht......ich drücke die Daumen...
LG Christel

----------


## vaukaa

Michael, das PET-CT habe ich als (Ersatz) Kassenpatient nach Verschreibung durch meinen Urologen und Diagnose eines (wahrscheinlichen) Rezidivs (durch steigenden PSA Wert nach 7 Jahren nach Ektomie) anstandslos durch meine Kasse bezahlt bekommen, ohne dass ich Kontakt zur Kasse aufnahm. Ich habe einfach einen Termin mit der Radiologie im KH Rechts der Isar der TU München gemacht und das wars. 
Viel Erfolg, Volker

----------


## Michael99

Christel, Antrag auf Kostenübernahme läuft. Allzu optimistisch bin ich allerdings nicht.

Volker, ja diese Vorgehensweise ist nicht die Schlechteste. Im PET-CT-Zentrum HH hat man mir aber am Telefon sofort gesagt, dass die KK nicht zahlen wird und sie dies nur gegen Rechnung machen, es sei denn, man bringt die Kostenübernahmebestätigung schon zum Termin mit.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Michael,

ich habs bei der UK in Münster 2x so gemacht, wie Volker. Man hat mir sogar gesagt, dass ich eine Kostenübernahmebescheinigung der KK nicht mitbringen müsste. Würde abgerechnet unter "Untersuchung mit Großgerät". Liegt aber jetzt schon einige Zeit zurück.

WernerE

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Hallo Adam, der Grund für die Wahl der RT war die angebliche Gleichwertigkeit der RT zur RPE bei für mich subjektiv günstigerem Nebenwirkungsprofil der RT. Könnte eine Fehlentscheidung gewesen sein.
> Gruß, Michael


Wenn der Tumor schon gestreut hat, hättest du nach der OP jetzt das gleiche Problem, allerdings eine klarere Diagnose. Viel Glück bei der Kostenübernahme für das PET-CT.

----------


## Michael99

Hm. Gestern vor drei Wochen habe ich meinen formlosen Antrag auf Kostenübernahme für das am Mo., 17.10. anstehende PSMA-PET-CT bei meiner gesetzl. KK online eingereicht. Bis heute keine Reaktion. Sehe ich das richtig, dass die jetzt wegen Fristablauf zur Kostenerstattung verpflichtet sind?

Wegen dem Termin am Mo. geht mir aktuell der A.... ganz schön auf Grundeis. Bin völlig neben der Spur.
Gruß, Michael

----------


## Jörg Lp

Hm Michael,
ich meine 04 Wochen hätten die Zeit.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Ich habe vor Weihnachten ein PSMA-PET-CT bei meiner Krankenkasse eingereicht.
Abgelehnt.
Daraufhin habe ich Wiederspruch eingelegt.
Wieder abgelehnt.
Münster hat mich dann in eine Studie mit rein genommen.
Frag mich nicht wie und warum?
Ich hätte das auch selber bezahlt.
Leitlinie hätte gesagt.
Prostataloge blind bestrahlen.
Im PET wurden dann Knochenmetastasen festgestellt.
Loge sauber.
Seit Montag werden die bestrahlt.
Ich weiß wie du dich fühlst.
Aber
Falls bei dir was gesehen wird.
Ist das so und du weißt wo du den "Hebel" ansetzen kannst.
Ist alles Scheiße.
Du kennst aber dann deinen Feind.
Versuche auf alle Fälle das PET zu machen.
Zur Not vorstrecken und einklagen.
Michael
Kopf hoch
Nimm den Kampf an
Gruß Jörg
PS
Mir geht es ganz gut
Vom Hormonentzug nach 10 Wochen merke eigentlich nichts
Bestrahlung nach einer Woche
Bisschen schlapp und müde

----------


## Michael99

Danke für die Aufmunterung, lieber Jörg. Deine Pca-Historie habe verfolgt. Tröstlich, dass die schweren Nebenwirkungen der ADT nicht in jedem Falle eintreten müssen.
Klar mache ich die PET auch auf eigene Kosten, wenn die KK nicht zahlt. Aber nachdrm, was ich so im Netz lese, beträgt die Frist 3 Wochen, in der man zumindest über eine Verzögerung wegen Einschaltung des MD von der KK informiert werden muss. Ausserdem gibt es da fristunabhängig auch ein einschlägiges Urteil:
https://www.datev-magazin.de/nachric...karzinom-22314

Gruß Michael

----------


## adam 60

Moin Michael,
das ist ja mal ein interessanter Bericht. den sollte man sich mal als Argument gegen die KK merken.
bei vielen Betroffenen ist das Psma Pet nicht sinnvoll , oder zum falschen Zeitpunkt gemacht.
im Rückblick auf meine PCA Historie ,war zumindest ein Pet zu früh gemacht worden.
der junge Arzt vom Krankenhaus hat mir das sehr empfohlen damals.
aber die wollen hat auch Ihre teuren Geräte zum Einsatz bringen. es ist halt auch ein Geschäftsbetrieb, sag ich jetzt mal so.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Michael99

So, gestern war PSMA-PET-CT. Im Gegensatz zu manchem Mitbetroffenem gab's für mich weder CD noch Befund. Die Bilder werden inzwischen wohl nur noch online auf einen persönlichen Account eingestellt, für den man schon vorab die Zugangsdaten erhält, mit dem dann auch andere beteiligte Ärzte Bildzugang erhalten sollen. Jedenfalls solange das Internet funktioniert...
Der Befund kommt "in den nächsten Tagen"per Post.
Da die Bilder schon online sind kann ich mich nun also in Sachen nuklearmedizinischer Bildauswertung üben, bis dann endlich der Befund eintrudelt und mich eines Besseren belehren dürfte. Offensichtliche und eindeutige Metastasen sind für mich jedenfalls erstmal nicht erkennbar, aber in der mit 78gy bestrahlten Prostata selbst scheint schon die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung an zu sein. Naja, es bleibt - mal wieder - nur abwarten...

----------


## Georg_

Warte doch erstmal den Bericht ab, an sich kann nur der Radiologe die Bilder beurteilen. Die Blase leuchtet übrigens auch, da der Tracer ausgeschieden wird.

----------


## Michael99

Ist mir doch klar, Georg. Aber wenn man Zugriff auf die eigenen Bilder hat und eh schon seit Wochen am Rad dreht, wer könnte da widerstehen, mal einen Blick hineinzuwerfen?

----------


## buschreiter

Ich hatte mir meine Bilder von der CD auch angeschaut…extra noch ein spezielles Programm runtergeladen. Meine Diagnose war: Da sind schon Metastasen zu sehen. War natürlich völliger Quatsch! Das Beurteilen sollte man den Profis überlassen.
VG
Achim

----------


## lutzi007

Achim, bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Ich fand, dass wie immer alles gut aussieht auf meinen Bildern, auch von diesem Jahr. Dann ist der Prof. der Uniklinik alle Bilder mit mir durchgegangen und zeigte mir viele kleine Punkte, die für mich mehr wie Bildstörungen aussahen. Das sollten dann alles Metastasen sein, polytope ossäre Metastasen. Ich glaubte ihm dann, weil er ja der Profi ist.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michael99

So, gestern Abend war dann endlich die Auswertung der Bilder der PSMA-PET-CT im Briefkasten.

"*Beurteilung:*

In der F18-PSMA-Liganden-PET/CT zeigt sich eine auffällige Anreicherung des PSMA-Liganden in beiden Prostatalappen im basalen Drittel mit weitgehend symmetrischer Ausprägung.
Eine Differenzierung zwischen benignen/inflammatorischen Veränderungen und einem Karzinom ist bei der vorliegenden Speicherintensität nicht hinreichend möglich.
Das Verteilungsmuster würde eher für unspezifische Anreicherungen sprechen.
Gegebenenfalls wäre ein Abgleich mit der Dosisverteilung in der Strahlentherapie sinnvoll.
Der Befund wäre mit einem Bounce-Phänomenen vereinbar.

Keine hinreichend metastasenverdächtigen regionalen oder nicht regionalen Lymphknoten.
Kein ausreichender Anhalt für Skelettmetastasen oder eine andere hämatogene Fernmetastasierung."


Das wichtigste also: Keine Metastasierung erkennbar, obwohl die kurze Zeit des PSA-Anstieges seit Abschluss der RT als Primärtherapie von 7 Monaten, der starke Anstieg des PSA um fast 50% in drei Monaten von 2,61 auf 3,78 sowie die relativ kurze PSA-DT von knapp 6 Monaten eher auf eine Metastasierung denn auf ein Lokalrezidiv hindeuten sollten. Die Möglichkeit eines solchen besteht ja weiter, da die Bildgebung hier wohl (noch?) nicht eindeutig ist.

Ein Bounce ware natürlich die Entwicklung meiner Wahl, Montag steht die nächste turnusmässige 3-Monatsmessung PSA an. Nach Konrads Regel müssten um die 5,2 herauskommen, für jedes Zehntel weniger wäre ich dankbar.

Schönes Wochenende euch allen!

Michael

----------


## Michael99

Uff, PSA am 24.10.22 auf 3,11 gesunken.
Ein Bounce, ausgelöst durch was auch immer (Entzündung in der bestrahlten P.?), gerät wieder in den Bereich des Möglichen.
Trotzdem will der Urologe den Fall im Tumorboard vorlegen. Bin gespannt was die sagen...
(Erstmal) Erleichterte Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael99

Zusätzlicher Hinweis: Habe nach dem Lesen der Beiträge von Silvia (Advo24) vor etwa 4 Wochen die Substitution von Vitamin D bei einem gemessenen Spiegel von 59 aufgegeben und nehme seit etwa zwei Wochen hochdosiertes Omega3 (800 mg EPA, 600mg DHA/Tag). Ob hier ein Ursache-Wirkungs-Zusammenhang besteht bleibt natürlich offen.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Zusätzlicher Hinweis: Habe nach dem Lesen der Beiträge von Silvia (Advo24) vor etwa 4 Wochen die Substitution von Vitamin D bei einem gemessenen Spiegel von 59 aufgegeben und nehme seit etwa zwei Wochen hochdosiertes Omega3 (800 mg EPA, 600mg DHA/Tag). Ob hier ein Ursache-Wirkungs-Zusammenhang besteht bleibt natürlich offen.


Hallo Michael,

darüber gibt es keine Erkenntnisse.

Ich hatte mir, im Gegensatz zu dir, eher negative Gedanken gemacht, ob die Ramipril plus 5/25 gegen hohen Blutdruck, negative Auswirkungen haben, weil sie gleichzeitig entwässern, und unsere lebenswichtigen Medikamente zu schnell ausschwemmen-, und dadurch weniger Wirkung haben könnten.

Vitamin D nehme ich sehr selten, derzeit gar nicht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michael99

Hallo Hartmut,

die Idee mit dem Ausschwemmen durch Blutverdünner klingt plausibel, ist aber, wie fast alles, wohl nicht so eindeutig:

https://www.urologenportal.de/patien...2a8a4c7b07f27d

Gruß, Michael

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Michael,

ich hatte nun explizit diese Blutdrucksenker mit Entwässerung gemeint.
Deine Studie von 2010 über Aspirin sagt ja eher etwas Positives aus.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michael99

So, wenig überraschend schlägt das Tumorboard nach im wesentlichen negativem PSMA-PET-CT und zuletzt wieder gesunkenem PSA-Wert vor, vorerst abzuwarten und weiter den PSA-Wert zu kontrollieren. Stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob ich jetzt direkt wieder auf die 3-Monats-Periode gehe und bis Ende Januar die psychische Entlastung durch das zuletzt wenigstens in die richtige Richtung gehende Ergebnis auskoste, oder ob ich schon nach 6 Wochen den weiteren Verlauf kontrollieren lasse, mit der Gefahr, erneut mit einem Anstieg konfrontiert zu werden, der aber wohl erstmal keine therapeutische Konsequenz nach sich ziehen würde. Was meint ihr?

----------


## MartinWK

Ich sehe es auch gerne, wenn das PSA gleich bleibt oder sinkt. Andererseits ist nach fokaler Therapie ein Hin und Her normal (alleine die meßtechnische Schwankungsbreite), und ein langfristiger Anstieg möglich (Urologe: "Sie haben ja noch Ihre Prostata" - auch wenn sie ganz klein ist, produziert sie PSA und eine altersgemäße BPH gibt es auch). Die VZ sollte halt über 3-4 Jahren bleiben. Eine Strahlentherapie ist keine Op, nicht umsonst ist das BCR erst bei Nadir+2,0 angesetzt.
Nach kürzlichem PSMA PET/CT und PSA-Abfall hätte eine frühere Messung keine therapeutische Konsequenz: sie wird bei gleichem oder etwas höherem Wert nur nerven.

----------


## Michael99

Heute kam die Rechnung für das F18-PSMA-PET-CT. 1403 Euro als Selbstzahler. Kann man nicht meckern, finde ich. Kostenvoranschlag belief sich auf 1814. Die GKK schweigt weiter. Seit 7 Wochen. Eingang meines Antrages auf Kostenübernahme ist aber bestätigt. Werde die jetzt zur Kostenerstattung auffordern.
Gruß, Michael

----------


## Michael99

Hallo allerseits,
die KK lehnt die Kostenerstattung für das PSMA-PET-CT nach über 9(!) Wochen Prüfung ab. Irgendwelche Tipps für das weitere Vorgehen?
Gruß, Michael

----------


## Michael99

Hier nochmal die ausführliche Urteilsbegründung in Sachen PSMA-PET-CT bei Pca und Kostenübernahme durch die gesetzliche KK. Vielleicht nutzt sie ja noch anderen Betroffenen. Ich jedenfalls werde weite Teile der Urteilsbegründung (richtig interessant wird es erst unten ab 5.) nur unwesentlich modifiziert in meinen Widerspruch übernehmen. Das wird umfangreich und
den Verweis auf das Urteil gibt's natürlich erst am Ende meiner Ausführungen 😀

https://openjur.de/u/2353372.html

----------


## Advo024

Liebe Betroffene und Interessierte,

für Untersuchungen mittels Positronen-Emissions-Tomografie (PET) in Kombination mit einer Computertomografie (CT) oder Magnetresonanztomografie (PET-CT/-MRT)
 werden stetig mehr Indikationen zugelassen, die eine Kostenübernahme durch die GKV begründen. Bis der Gemeinsame Bundesausschuss (G-BA) eine entsprechende 
Entscheidung getroffen hat, kann eine solche Untersuchung zu Lasten der GKV nur in Einzelfällen und bei Erfüllung bestimmter Voraussetzungen durchgeführt werden.

So entschied das SG Karlsruhe im Urteil vom 11.10.2019 zum Aktenzeichen S 9 KR 795/18 zugunsten des Klägers.
 Diese Entscheidung wurde schon von Michael mit einem Link eingestellt.

Ebenso urteilte das SG Leipzig im Falle eines Tumorpatienten im Sinne des Klägers (Gerichtsbescheid vom 22.04.2020, Az. S 8 KR 1743/19). Dort heißt es im Wesentlichen:
  Unter drei Voraussetzungen ist es möglich, die Kosten für eine noch nicht anerkannte neue Untersuchungs- und Behandlungsmethode zu übernehmen: Es muss eine lebensbedrohliche oder regelmäßig tödlich verlaufende Erkrankung vorliegen. Für diese Erkrankung darf keine allgemein anerkannte, medizinischem Standard entsprechende, Behandlung zur Verfügung stehen. Durch die Behandlung muss eine nicht ganz fern liegende Aussicht auf Heilung oder wenigstens auf eine spürbar positive Einwirkung auf den Krankheitsverlauf bestehen. Nicht anerkannte diagnostische Maßnahmen können im Falle einer lebensbedrohlichen oder regelmäßig tödlich verlaufenden Erkrankung dem Leistungskatalog der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung unterfallen, wenn die standardgemäßen diagnostischen Methoden ausgeschöpft sind oder diese keine hinreichenden Erkenntnisse zu liefern in der Lage sind. Die spürbare positive Einwirkung auf den Krankheitsverlauf kann auch darin liegen, lebensbedrohliche Risiken von Therapieoptionen - hier: PET-CT / MRT bei Hodentumor und mehreren abgebrochenen Chemotherapien - überhaupt erst abzuklären . 
Ausführlicher findet sich die Entscheidung des SG Leipzig im folgenden Link unter I.

http://www.radiologie-recht.de/Datei...ht.06.2021.pdf

Dazu macht es Sinn, die Argumentationen beider Sozialgerichte der ersten Instanz im eigenen Verfahren abzuarbeiten,
 zumal es bislang an einer Entscheidung des Bundessozialgerichts fehlt.

Allerdings liegt vom BSG bereits die folgende richtungsweisende Entscheidung zum Aktenzeichen B 1 KR 29/17 R vor:

https://openjur.de/u/2165915.html

Mit dieser Entscheidung des BSG dürften sich die eigenen Verfahren argumentativ in die richtige Bahn lenken lassen.

Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## Michael99

Vielen Dank, Silvia, auch für die willkommene Unterbrechung meines Monologes. Nach meinem Online-Schnellstudium in Urologie muss ich jetzt wohl noch den Online-Studiengang Sozialrecht hinten dran hängen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass im weiteren Krankheitsverlauf Letzterer nicht die Überhand gewinnt. Ich hasse Sozialrecht. 😉
Gruß,  Michael

----------


## Hartmut S

> Weiteres zu mir und meinem Fall bitte hier:


Moin Michael, Henry,

Zitat Henry:



> ich an Deiner Stelle würde auch die Bestrahler durchleuchten. Die haben die Prostata mehr oder weniger erfolglos bestrahlt


So eine Klage gegen ein ganzes Team der Radiologie sehe ich problematisch.
Hoher Aufwand, und Kosten, da so etwas fast immer mehrere Instanzen durchläuft.
Bei meinem Bruder (*falsche Behandlung nach Schlaganfall), hat es 8 Jahre gedauert, bis er gutes Geld bekommen hat.

Bei 1400  für ein PSMA/PET-CT sollten in der Tat die Vor- und Nachteile berücksichtigt werden.
Ich habe die Untersuchung auch 1 X selbst bezahlt, weil das PET günstig angeboten wurde.

*Mein Bruder wurde in einer Klinik in SH auf akuten Herzinfarkt behandelt.
Der Schlaganfall wurde völlig übersehen.
Die Notklinik wurde selbst ausgesucht, da ihm während der Autofahrt, auf einer Reise schwindelig wurde.
Ich glaube, meinem Bruder wurde gesagt, er hätte ja gleich in eine Klinik für Stroke Unit fahren können.  :L&auml;cheln: 


Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michael99

Nach erster Ablehnung und Widerspruch dagegen meinerseits hat die ges.KK mir nun die Kosten für mein PSMA-PET-CT erstattet. Den normalen Weg scheint das nicht genommen zu haben, denn den Widerspruch habe ich erst letzte Woche eingelegt. Aber sei's drum....

----------


## Trekker

Schon erstaunlich, dass die GKV bei so geringen Kosten die Zahlung verweigert. Meine PKV hat sich bei meinen zwei in Anspruch genommenen PSMA-PET/CT-Untersuchungen nicht geziert Kosten in Höhe von 2.280 und 2.870 Euros zu übernehmen.

----------


## Trekker

> So eine Klage gegen ein ganzes Team der Radiologie sehe ich problematisch.
> Hoher Aufwand, und Kosten, da so etwas fast immer mehrere Instanzen durchläuft.


Hallo Hartmut, 
mit dem Durchleuchten habe ich  mehr ein kritisches Hinterfragen gemeint. Erst wenn sich dannach Angriffsflächen ergeben kann man ggf. ans Klagen denken.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Nach erster Ablehnung und Widerspruch dagegen meinerseits hat die ges.KK mir nun die Kosten für mein PSMA-PET-CT erstattet. Den normalen Weg scheint das nicht genommen zu haben, denn den Widerspruch habe ich erst letzte Woche eingelegt. Aber sei's drum....


Die KK hat es nicht noch einmal an dem MDK geschickt, sondern selbst entschieden.
Das ist gut, und geht schnell.
Bestimmt haben die bemerkt, dass der Antrag zu lange dauerte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hallo Hartmut, 
> mit dem Durchleuchten habe ich  mehr ein kritisches Hinterfragen gemeint. Erst wenn sich dannach Angriffsflächen ergeben kann man ggf. ans Klagen denken.


Ach so . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------

